# Funny stuff!!!



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I just found this video on youtube...




I have to admit that I found myself laughing out loud more than a few times!
Hope you enjoy it as much as I did!
.

PS
Pay attention the the grim reapers face/mask!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That was pretty funny, glad you posted it!
Needed a laugh today


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Yea I love taht one.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

OMG! That was great FYF!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That was funny!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I hope they make a new one soon...I thought this was already posted cause I faviorited it awhile ago?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Very funny.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanx FYF for sharing that. Needed that today.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

ggrrr stupid access denied at work gggrrrr.... Guess I'll get a good laugh when i get home


----------

